#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Arabic oil and gas dictionary

## Nurzhan

Assalamualaikum!
I have two questions:

1) Since now I'm learning arabic could anyone share with me english-arabic oil and gas dictionary?


2) how to say in arabic "back-to-back"? for example I work on 28 days on and 28 days off, and how do I name my x-shift in arabic?See More: Arabic oil and gas dictionary

----------


## amr mohamed pms



----------

